# Is this a BPF on a PG stick?



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I just got two lines on a pg stick one was fainter than the other. I have never had this come up before.....have been nauseous and have tender boobs. I have a pic but I can't figure out how to post it. Does it sound hopeful? have just done it so it wasn't strong morning wee. Would the hormones be present if I wasn't pregnant?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

congrats 2 lines faint or not is a BFP!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

If you have 2 lines that came up within the stated time limit for the test ie not after 10 mins or so, then Iwould say it is a BFP doesn't matter if the test line is fainter than the control as long as there are 2 there that is a very very good sign.
I would re test with morning wee
but it sounds good.

Just a thought have you had a HCG jab at all?? thats the only other thing that would show up as a BFP


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope so but am not gonna be convinced till I can feel it. Don't wanna get my hopes up as I have had some light blood lose today and yesterday. I know that can be normal but am erring on the side of caution at the moment....
No jabs, i am on met and i have mild PCOS (what ever mild means)


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

when are you due to test?


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

last friday? didn't do it.....I prefer a slow let down and have had so many negatives in the past I just expect it. Just something in me said lets test now just to make sure.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds very much like a BFP then Congratulations!!!
I would re test with 1st wee of the day but looks like you are pregnant!!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I will let you know how I get on. Can anyone tell me how to put a picture on!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

to put actually in the post you have to upload to somewhere 1st, I use photobucket.com then copy the IMG code across or you could put photo in the gallery


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

or there is an option to add a pic when you post... think its on the additional options at the bottom when you reply to a thread


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

jo_robinson01 said:


> or there is an option to add a pic when you post... think its on the additional options at the bottom when you reply to a thread


Only if your charter 

Flossy - why not upload it to the gallery


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I have tried but its not playing at the moment. will endevour to keep trying.....am still not beieving that i might be pregnant.......weird you would of thought i would be over the moon.....i guess you guys can relate to how am feeling at the moment.....


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Do what i did go get a blood test.. LOL i wanted to see a lab say it!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

FlossyFly said:


> I have tried but its not playing at the moment. will endevour to keep trying.....am still not beieving that i might be pregnant.......weird you would of thought i would be over the moon.....i guess you guys can relate to how am feeling at the moment.....


email the photo to [email protected]ds.co.uk and I'll upload it here for you


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I have changed my profile pick to pee stick........It was quickest......feedback please


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations hun!

Tony
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

definitely!  

that's not faint AT ALL!!!

congrats!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

You are definately pregnant honey according to that test!!!   

Congratulations

Helen
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh yup thats deffo a  to me

 

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats NOT faint!!  Congratulations YOU ARE PREGNANT!!

Bev x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your 

x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Congrats! I think you can officially celebrate *


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohooo Flossyfly ~ congratulations!!! 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like a good strong line to me !!

Congratulations on your BFP   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Also added the larger pic to your first post


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like a definate BFP to me, CONGRATULATIONS.
x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Thankyou to all of you. 

not gonna believe it fully till I see it on the monitor at the 1st scan. At leat now I have an excuse to put me feet up


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

FlossyFly said:


> Thankyou to all of you.
> 
> not gonna believe it fully till I see it on the monitor at the 1st scan. At least now I have an excuse to put me feet up


And you thought the 2ww is tough! these next few weeks will drive you insane 

All the best for a safe and happy pregnancy 

Tony
x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

That is a definate bfp, for sure!!  there would only be one line if bfn.  it is not like an ovulation stick where the test line has to be darker.  well done ( iam a pee stick epxert!)

strawbs xx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic news 
HUGE CONGRATS 
enjoy and keep us updated, at least after all that you will know how to share the scan pic with us all    

kate


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Huge congratulations on your BFP hun,
All the very best for the oncoming months 
Lots of love 
Corrina xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

just seen the pic that is most defiantly a BFP!! Congratulations. Like Tony says the next few weeks are harder than the 2WW waiting for the scan


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

a million congratulations.

BFP for you - March baby


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I know it can be normal for some people to have light bleeding but OMG is it worrying.....
Its brown and more like stained discharge (sorry tmi). I am going to test again soon just to make sure and so I can have some good news for the consultant on Monday. I hope it is still +ive......

Can I have some bubbles please


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

flossy   it sounds like oldish blood hunny + it aint red so thats a good sign, will blow you some bubbs  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP! Brown blood is old blood which is a good sign   Will blow you some bubbles

Nikki xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

FlossyFly said:


> I know it can be normal for some people to have light bleeding but OMG is it worrying.....
> Its brown and more like stained discharge (sorry tmi). I am going to test again soon just to make sure and so I can have some good news for the consultant on Monday. I hope it is still +ive......
> 
> Can I have some bubbles please


Thats fine - and pretty normal 

Tony
x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

sent you some extra bubbles
xxxx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks girls. Starting to feel more positive now


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Bleeding has got worse today so it looks like it might be over. Test this morning was positive again and you never know.....miracles can happen. I figure, if I can get a positive test once then I can do it again......got to stay positive


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

FlossyFly said:


> Bleeding has got worse today so it looks like it might be over. Test this morning was positive again and you never know.....miracles can happen. I figure, if I can get a positive test once then I can do it again......got to stay positive


The test will be positive for a while regardless.

Was it still brown blood? or bright red?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

as Tony says is it red or Brown??


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Go see your clinic or GP and ask for a Quantivive HCG test!--blood test.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Really sorry that your having to go through this  

Brown blood is old blood so praying its that  

x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thinking of you Flossyfly and hoping it works out for you  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

It's redder than before. I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday. If it gone then its gone. Nothing I can do about it now except try again. I know HCG stays in the blood for a while after miscarriage so can see why i would get a positive result on a test. Consultant will probably do a blood test to make sure. I just hold onto the fact that it could be fine or that if i can get a positive result once i can get it again.  

Thanks again to you all for kind words and advice. I think I am a very positive person and have very good support from my fabulous Hubby to be XXX will keep you posted


----------

